# 2001 S4 Starting Issues.



## TunisEleven (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently bought a 2001 S4 that I do not use as a daily driver. I bought it at a used car dealership and i know work has been done to it, sad thing is i have no idea what. It does have an aftermarket turbo gauge in the airvent, and the exhaust is from Milltek Sport. One of the people i work with say's that the ECU has been chipped, but again i have no idea as to what was done to it. 
I love the car, its super clean, runs fantastic, pulls hard, but since this is my 'toy', i tend to only drive it on fridays and/or with nice weather. When i decide i do wanna take it out, it has trouble starting. about 90% of the time i have to jump it. when i can get it started, it takes a few trys to get it going. i've had the battery looked at, its an Optima redtop, and it's fine. when it's driven, the voltage says almost 14v, but something is pulling power while it sits in the garage. I was just curious if anyone had any hints or common trouble with this. sorry for the wall of text, and thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: 2001 S4 Starting Issues. (TunisEleven)*

draw can be hard to find, the easyest way to find a draw is to buy a test light dissconnect the negitive side of the terminal to the battery and put the clipon one side the terminal and the point of the test light to the neg side of the battery the draw will light up the light the more draw the brighter the light, Start pulling fuses untill the light go's out.What ever is on that cirucut is the draw


----------

